# Different Garmin numbers



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

Today i went on a 30 mi ride. this is what i have been averaging lately. heres what i noticed:

1. my heart rate wasnt dropping below 130. even when i stopped at a red light. it usually drops to low 100s in that min. 

2. ive done my LTHR test and it is aroun 165. today I was at 165-175 and I was feeling like my heart rate would have been at 140-150. 

3. my previous max heart rate (i dont try to get max heart rate anymore after reading one of Friel's book) was 192. Today it hit 198. 

4. I rode 25 mi on tue and 45 mins on the trainer yesterday. 

I had a small breakfast but forgot to take snacks for the road. 

the temp avg was 102 and as high as 113 according to my garmin. 113 at around the time i was climibng a 13% grade and hitting my new max heart rate. 

Could all this be blamed on the heat?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The Garmin temperature reading is often high, and seems to get worse as it gets hotter and as there is more sun on the device. You'd be better off looking at the weather report.

However, I'm sure it was a hot day for your ride, and that can certainly cause a big impact on performance. For me it feels like I lose 1% of performance for every degree above 70 ... by the time it reaches 100 I'd be done for. Many other riders seem to do better with heat than I do.


----------

